
Google Plus: Is This the Social Tool Schools Have Been Waiting For? - rafaelc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_education.php#.ThCswZ8bxaE.hackernews
======
nextparadigms
KhanAcademy should immediately try to integrate it with their videos. Kids
could learn in groups, and talk about the lesson among themselves in a Hangout
while watching the videos. I think it's a nobrainer for KhanAcademy.

But even without the integration, you can still do that with Hangout and using
Sal's videos.

------
shimi
check out edmodo.com a true social network for educators

